# droopy rear view mirror and visors....1968



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

can someone tell me what I need to buy to take care of both of these!

The mirror is annoying and worse than the visors.

Also, is it possible to remove the mirror and have a glass shop or someone replace the mirror? After almost 50 years it has developed a funk (for lack of a better term) in the glass.

Thank you!


----------



## MacsGTO (Jul 18, 2010)

That funk you see in your mirror is the the glue that's supposed to be holding the mirror in the housing. If I'm not mistaken, it's where the reflective backing on the glass is pulled apart so now you can see through the glass in those spots. You should be able to find a shop that can replace it with an online search. As far as everything not holding, your friction surfaces are worn out. You might be lucky by crimping the visors where the mount pin goes into the visor. I had this work on my C10 pickup. Not sure on the mirror. Maybe a piece of electrical tape put into the socket of the ball mount would last a while?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

A drop of crazy glue on the ball in the back of the mirror and hold it in place for a minute should hold it.
I think Ames has reproduction mirrors, if not OPGI carries them.
Same thing with the visor mounts.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Work a little silicon sealer into the ball and socket area of the mirror and let it set.
You can force the mirror to move, afterwards. If you use crazy glue,
you may not be able to readjust it.

Larry


----------



## ChristianR (Nov 17, 2015)

how do you guys get the visors to keep from dropping down all the time, this is annoying me badly


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

ChristianR said:


> how do you guys get the visors to keep from dropping down all the time, this is annoying me badly


New grommets and there should be a screw to tighten the shafts.
Ames carries repro parts if that doesn't work.

Get a catalog here.

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


----------

